# Sheds - build yourself or buy a used shed?



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Like many folks here I am perfectly capable of building my own shed,
but I've been checking around and I have noticed a fair number
of used sheds for sale… many of which are solidly built.

The issue is how to move the things. We all know energy and time
are factors. Shopping around it doesn't seem difficult to acquire a 
shed for less than the new material cost to build one the same
size. The issue is disassembly and/or transport to the new location.

What's your preference?


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have built sheds from scratch, but ironically, I am building a 12X16 shed right now. I chose to do a kit this time. Simply for the time factor. I guess I would rather be buiding furniture in my shop or fishing than building a shed, but I felt bad about having someone assemble it for me considering what we do here  So I thought I will have them deliver it pre-fab and assemble it on my own foundation. It happens to be a Tuff Shed if you have ever heard of them. I have a grade drop of about 14 inches front to back, so I had to dig trenches and I am using 6X6 landscape timbers for the foundation. I will have to go 3 high to level the grade.


----------



## jordanusmc (Oct 17, 2011)

I have never built one or bought a kit, but I can tell you that I have seen a few people have a flat bed tow truck transport them from one place to another. Hope that helps.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

I built a prefab one with my brother-in-law a couple years back, it came out pretty good and since I don't live that close to him we needed to minimize the time cutting and measuring. We got it together in a day, it took longer to sort the lumber than anything else. If you buy a used one and have to disassemble, reassembly could be a nightmare. Full transport of a used one is a good option depending on the cost of the shed and how much to transport it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Out here in the plains people use the old hay mound movers to move small structures. They usally have three to four chains roatating on a flatbed trailer that tilts. I don't know how big of shed that your talking about but i've seen peeople move double garages with these.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm building my own shed and a workshop right now (well, still designing them actually). I prefer to build them from scratch b/c I know the quality of the pieces and construction. All too often when I buy a kit of some sort or help someone assemble one, the materials are pretty bad and the product is mediocre at best. I'd much rather use my money to buy quality materials (for what I'm spending) for X amount instead of paying for [materials and someone else's design and marketing and overhead] for the same X amount.

If you have to move one, try to disassemble the thing into the largest pieces you can transport safely.


----------



## Kelby (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been building one from scratch; it's just about finished. (We need to paint the trim and install some siding.) Most sheds deteriorate pretty badly over time. Building it yourself gives you the assurance that it will last a lifetime.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

For the time and effort it would take to dismantle and move an existing shed (again, depending on the size you're talking about) I think it would be faster, easier, and probably safer to just stick build it. When you talk about breaking something down into large but manageable pieces, you're still talking about big, bulky sections requiring several people and possibly some equipment to safely move, load and unload, and get to your site location.

I built what is essentially a 1 and a half car garage sized "shed" (pictured in my icon thingie over there to the left). It's at the back of my property and there's no driving access. So all materials were dropped off at the street and I CARRIED everything back to where my concrete pad was located. That's LOTS of 2×4s and MANY sheets of 3/4" T-111, and plywood for the roof deck and the roofing. My son and I even carried all the trusses back there. Once the materials were there, I could set up my sliding miter saw to size all the wall studs, cut sills and plates, etc, and get the frame up. Day 1 was just carrying all the materials. I'm almost 60 and did this myself except for the trusses. Day 2 was warm soaks and drinking coffee.  Day 3 was frame and sheath. Day 4 I had a couple extra bodies for setting the trusses, sheething the roof and getting the ice&water shield and felt paper up. Day 4 I came home from work, ate dinner, and did the roofing on one half. Day 5 same thing but roofed the other half.

After that it was just setting windows and doors, one interior partition (my wife got 6 feet at one end for her gardening stuff) and exterior trim, gutters, downspouts, soffits, running electrical circuits, etc. I ran out of money when I got laid off from the university so insulation actually waited almost a full year, but it's done now.

Buying an existing one may LOOK easier, but I really think it would be more work than what I did. The kits I looked at all used materials and/or methods I wouldn't use.

Again, this all depends on the size of the shed. If you're just talking about a 6×8 footer or something… heck I can buy those premade and the guy rolls them into place using a lawn tractor and pvc pipe.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I personally believe that you'll come out with a better shed if you just build it from scratch - especially if you want something that is a little different. For example, I want a shed that is 12×14. I want the depth to be over 12 ft inside so that I can store 12 ft long hardwood. I plan on having a 2ft door near the right or left front corner which opens up to reveal a two foot wide lumber rack with plenty of cross rails to keep my lumber sorted. I also want some storage overhead. There wood be a 4 foot wide door in addition to the 2 foot door. There would also be proper ventilation to keep my wood in good shape. I've never seen a ready made shed or kit that is going to fit this bill.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

How big of a shed are you planning Loren?

Up to a point it's not too huge of a task to get one on a trailer or truck and just drive it to a new location.

I moved a 12×16 on a 6×12 utility trailer once. Jacked the shed up, backed the trailer under it, installed a couple of beams across the top of the trailer and set the shed down on the beams. Then drove it 40 miles. Of course, I was only 22 years old then and nothing was impossible ;-)


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

If you want to move a one of those prefabbed sheds then go to a place that sells them and ask how much they would charge to move one. I would not attempt it myself, if it's a wide load you may need special permits and insurance that these guys probably already have


----------



## Myk_Rian (Mar 29, 2012)

I stick built mine. An 8×10 was big enough for the lawn tractor, lumber, and other junk.
I looked at used ones, and those at the box stores. For $2k I feel I came out ahead of the game. That thing will outlast me, for sure.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Interesting…I have a neighbor coming over in about an hour that is a contractor and we are going to discuss building a 12×20 shed behind my workshop. The plan is that I work with him to build it and save money at the same time by doing some of the work. This way i know i will get it built just the way i want it and will work with someone who has been a neighbor for years.

Trying to get a portable shed moved is a *joke*. I have a 10×12 shed at another house I own about 60 miles away and called Morgan portable buildings and they said they could move it. They came by to look at it one day when i was not there and I haven't heard from them since. I called twice and they didn't even have the professionalism to return my calls. If the did not want to do it just say so. Talk about poor customer service.

I also called a local company that makes portable buildings and they also said they could move it for about $500. never heard from them either.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

There's a lot of new products on the market for the foundations.

The one I tried to find escapes me now. Basically, it's an adjustable plastic post that accepts 4x material. Dig a hole, insert the adjustable plastic post, add 2 part polyurethane (better than concrete and cleaner as well), level floor etc. Build to suite.

Personally I would build it before purchasing a used one. When you disassemble the used one odds are you're going to mess something up. No? You pry the roof off, cut nails, take out screws and they break, holes in the plywood by accident, walls fall down etc.
I demoed one and can't see installing said messed up shed anywhere.

Good luck Loren!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I think the debate would be between building yourself, and buying a kit like tuff shed. I can't see disassembling one and being able to salvage the trim, siding etc.  You would likely have to replace the roof too. I think any savings would be lost in transport.


----------



## Brrman (Jan 31, 2011)

I built my own last year. Wasn't hard at all. Took a couple weekends. I wanted it fairly deep and a custom door. In these pictures, still needs to be trimmed out on the windows, and corners, and then painted.


----------



## Swede (Feb 19, 2010)

I built one for a friend a couple of years ago we put it on cement blocks so he could move it he lives in a trailer court. When I build mine I am going to use all pressure treated material and the concrete siding they use on the ones for sale around here. If I don't use pressure treated the termites will destroy the building in a few years. I worked in construction as a Carpenter and built my house and garage building a shed won't be that hard. The hard part is saving enough money.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I built my own from a set of plans I purchased from Better Barns It was quite a project, but it was also allot of fun. I had never built anything THAT big (did a deck two years previous..but that didn't have a roof on it! ) I modified the plan, eliminating two sets of windows and re sized one of the doors. I preferred doing this over buying one pre made..I saved some money..not a ton, but I also had control over everything instead of settling for what I could get from the pre manufactured ones.


----------



## vernonator (Feb 21, 2011)

I did a 15×25 kit from Home depot when we moved out to the country, very complete and easy to set up. Could have scratch built it, but was MUCH quicker (2.5 days once the slab was poured) and I needed it NOW.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Whoops.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

we have several companies here which sell a variety of sheds, some basic, some rather decked out.

When it was time for my wife's studio in the back yard, I priced the materials-I was a licensed general contractor at the time-and I could not buy the materials for what I handed over to to Mr. K when the building was in place. Prefabbed walls and deck and trusses show up and in hours it's true and in place, including comp roof.

I opted for no doors or windows, then I did my own, wired it, hush now, and had a lot of fun on the interior, including laying rigid styrofoam down with sleepers and added a 5/8 T&G ply floor.

I'd probably do it that way again, Loren.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Brrman (Jan 31, 2011)

@canadianchips

Haw haw - yeah I got distracted with company (and a couple beers) and that is what happened. No worries, though, I added studs to deal with it. Hey I am a woodworker, not a carpenter!

I am still trying to decide if I need power out there or not…


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

*Brrman*, power is always good to have even if it's just for a light or a light and an outlet. Also, lay off the beers when building. LOL

*Lee*, I've been in that situation before (in fact, several times). I was talking with a company about manufacturing a design of mine and they asked what the projected material cost per unit was. I told them the hardwood itself was about $200. The guy asked me what type of wood it was and how much I needed. He then said he can get it for about $50. Never underestimate the power of a company buying bulk direct or from their own lumberyards (or quarries/foundries). It's numbing when they tell you the numbers.

*Loren*, it seems like the consensus here is to build it if you have the time and money and want to control the quality yourself.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Brrman, same here, but I added another one or two, and a third on one of my fubars. Then my buddy said why not just turn the second 2×4 sideways, doh.


----------



## Kickback (Mar 9, 2011)

We bought a pre-fab build it yourself one from Costco 2 years ago. I built it myself last spring and I had never built anything like that before. It was relatively easy but we did forget to square the walls before putting the ends on and that caused some major headaches when we went to put the trusses up for the roof. I was able to figure it out and fix it on the fly and it all worked out fine. The shed is a 12 X 8' and has a window and double doors with a loft area. I put in some electrical wiring so the wife could have a light and a socket. Came out pretty good for my first attempt at building a structure. I looked into building my own from plans and when the figures were in it cost 2-3 times more to buy all the materials and build it myself than to buy the prefab unit and put that up. Money was a major consideration so we went with the prefab. After doing that we took on the roof on the main house. Completely ripped off 3 layers of shingles (the wife and I) and then laid down a completely new roof. Had some help one day from a guy who did roofing which was a huge help as I didn't know how to do the valley section. He got me all squared away with the valley and the wife and I finished the rest. Took us 5 days total but we saved about $8-9,000 dollars.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I buils all of my own stuff. All I can say buy or build, GO AS BIG AS YOU CAN GET AWAY WITH!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I designed and built my own shed . It is 10×12 ft and has 12 hips , 8 valleys and 13 windows . This shed is also mobile .


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

most lumber companies have have estimators for blueprints
a good way to check prices

some do the walls and floors/roofs too
and will deliver them pre-marked and ready to assemble on site
which you can have them do
or do yourself like a kit

the advantage there is you can design it anyway you like
with windows and doors where you want them
and interior walls if needed
and they will make the trusses too

might be worth checking out
if you have special needs


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

I can attest to the fact that you want the move organized before buying a shed. I bought a 12×20 that a guy had told me he could move. I forgot the overhangs that made it 14 wide and was also 11' high which posed a problem. Was about to write the whole thing off as wasted effort when I found a mobile home mover who said he could move it on a lowboy trailer. There are height requirements and also permits required for over width. He finally made the move with no problems and even set and leveled the building. I guess my advice would be to get all your ducks in a row before putting out any money.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Finally got this shed put together. Just needs paint now. This is a pre-fab Tuff Shed. The ground where it stands had quite a slope towards the trail behind it so we ended up using about 28 6X6 8 ft landscape timbers to provide a level foundation. The shed is 12X16. A window on each side and double doors in the front for a total of a 6 ft total door opening. All in all, it went together very well. The most difficult was the digging in heavy clay for the foundation. We did all the assembly except for the roof deck and shingles. I had a roofer to that for me.

Got the pics in reverse order as you can see…start at the bottom and work to the beginning…ha ha ha.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I opt'd for a metal shed back in March, but I still haven't put it together. I'd have to have my wife help me, someone to hold the bolt on the inside while I tighten from the outside. God help us all if she has to use a tool.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Build it

Having moved my 8×16 shed twice…. I can tell you it is no fun and the second tome I came close to tipping it over on top of myself.


----------



## Infernal2 (May 20, 2012)

I too am building a shed right now, so it should be fairly obvious which route I'd choose. Mine is going to be 16×20 at the finish and I've opted ten foot walls and have designed shelves that wrap around the structure at the 8 foot mark. I would have had the stick framed trusses in place this week but after a heavy rain I discovered I had a pretty significant leak in my roof and so I'm working on my house roof instead.

I prebuilt all four exterior walls and then used rope and tackle to yank them upright against a couple of heavy duty wedges. As to planning, my father-in-law is a truss engineer and architect so I got to use his copy of Chief Architect which makes the most awesome cut list and design plans I've ever seen.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Haven't gotten approval to do it yet from the HOA, but I am planning on trying to squeeze in a 12×16 Gambrel Roof Barn with 8' sidewalls, and a 6' x 16' roof extension / porch. Pre fabs simply don't exist with the tall walls. Most of them have 6' walls which is too short…

The plan is to pre build the major components, as a sort of kit in my liesure time, and then bribe a few friends with some beer and pizza for a barn raising as it were, throw the main structure, trusses and dry it in on a weekend, and then get after the roofing / siding etc… afterwards. (The roofing will be done by a contractor friend of mine.

My design calls for a pair of 32" swinging doors on the front (west) wall, a 36" square window on both the North, and South walls. The porch roof is to provide protection for the south wall, and my canoe…

I would love to go bigger, but this is just about as big as I can go on my lot, and squeeze past the HOA. I don't want to go any smaller as there is a better than small chance I will end up moving my shop out there…


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

There are pre fab kit builders out there that can build the wall height any height you want it. I just completed a Tuff Shed, and the standard height wall was up to 8 ft. Seven feet was another option which is the one I chose since I didnt want it too high. The shed I built is 12X16. Below are the pictures after finishing and painting it.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Great looking sheds folks. The wife and I finished our shed a week ago. It's only a 4' X 10' but it is the right size for what we have in lawn equipment and other items that I wanted out of the shop / garage. I used a set of plans from the internet and modified them to suit our needs. We don't have a big back yard so we wanted it to look like it belonged where we have it.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Nice detail on the doors RetiredCoastie, also the hardware blends in perfectly, good job.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I built my own shed, but I did not build it right. So most likely it will need replace sometime in the near future.


----------



## sean28 (Jul 22, 2014)

from your post i can say that you have already made up your mind to buy a used one. I think it's not bad idea especially if you dont have time to build your own. Used ones are good too, but do your duel diligence before buying a second-hand shed. Best of luck!


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Sean-do note this thread is two years old.


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

Here one I built several years ago. Mostly out of scrap (recycled) lumber, used door, used window, misc stuff from Habitat Resource store, plus a few hundred spent at Home Depot. I wish I had better pictures. It's a false front with a corrugated roof on the back…


----------

